# Sept 9-12 Port Aransas.. CE by the Sea



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Draggin my 18ft Baymaster down there to do sum fishing.. 
Bay & offshore..
Im Stayn @ Cannellview Condo's
may go out 20-5 miles if weather permits..
lookin for 1-2 guys who are famillar with the area..
also thinkin about free dive'n the rigs & doin a lil spear fishin if someone else has the itch also....
holla if Your interested

Oxx..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

times close'n in.. last call before I drag a crew with me.. didnt wanna do it cause its OUR Anniversary weekend & wanted the condo to our selves


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

been goin solo.. oh well.. later


----------

